# measuring basking temps correctly!?



## LeeDigweed (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry for more temp questions but I am nearly there (i think). Quick setup description 48x21x18 viv with 100w reflector bulb attached to microclimate b1 dimming thermostat. I also have a second thermostat for night time ceramic (if temps get too low) which has a thermostat probe and digital reading and two backup thermometers to double check temps. My temps appeare to have levelled out and sit at 80 in cold end and 93 in warm, but when i try and measure the basking spot (2inch off ground and 10 inch away from bulb) I put the probe on to rock and temp goes up to its max. Is this because i am measuring the air temp which is wrong? some one mentioned you are supposed to measure the rock surface temp which should be at 110 and not the air?? if so what is the best way to measure this?

Many thanks 
Lee


----------



## ectothermic (Jun 24, 2011)

I measure the surface temp of the basking spot - by having a digital thermometer probe taped to the surface. Measure temp in the centre of the beam of light from you basking lamp

I tested once with two probes one measuring air temp above surface and one on the surface - got air temps to 90-100 but surface temps were like 130+!!!

Always measure temp of the surface air temps of hot end My tank sits at somewhere in the region of 80-88, and about 105 on the basking spot.


----------



## LeeDigweed (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you put the probe on something on the rock? So your not getting rock temp


----------



## ectothermic (Jun 24, 2011)

mine is directly in rock


----------



## ectothermic (Jun 24, 2011)

see picture of my setup below










have been a few changes to decor since then and the dial thermometer stuck to side wall just to measure ambient air at far hot side of tank - I tried losts of different setups to measure basking spot and did endless research on the web but this was the best solution that I found - hope it is of some help to you


----------



## LeeDigweed (Aug 7, 2011)

That is helpful thank you, I tweaked my thermostat earlier and had temps of 28/32/43.5
82/90/110 so as long as it stays like it I think I'm there (finally)! Love your rock set up


----------



## ectothermic (Jun 24, 2011)

LeeDigweed said:


> That is helpful thank you, I tweaked my thermostat earlier and had temps of 28/32/43.5
> 82/90/110 so as long as it stays like it I think I'm there (finally)! Love your rock set up


thanks, all the rocks apart from the curvy exoterra rock hide are natural stone which I have picked up on explorations in my local area - these have been sterilised and then used in my tank. I am looking to refit my tank soon - with full rock walls to rear and sides...

...will post pictures once done

:2thumb:


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

For a Bearded dragon, it is the AIR temp that is important, they do not 'register' Heat from beneath them. Nor are able to absorb it in that way. 

Leopard geckos (for example) are the opposite, and absorb heat from the surface.

Kris


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Krispy1984 said:


> For a Bearded dragon, it is the AIR temp that is important, they do not 'register' Heat from beneath them. Nor are able to absorb it in that way.
> 
> Leopard geckos (for example) are the opposite, and absorb heat from the surface.
> 
> Kris


I might be a silly, silly sausage, but...

The heat from a basking rock will absolutely still travel upwards into an animal that is cooler than the rock is, whether or not the animal has receptors to tell how hot that rock is. The beardie WILL be absorbing heat from below if they're basking on a rock that has a higher temperature than they do - it's basic physics.

And I doubt that they have *zero* receptors on their belly and feet to detect surface warmth (even if they're primarily adapted to detect heat/light from above) - all the desert lizards I've observed in the wild do the "my feet are ouchy" dance and bob up and down in little lizard push-ups to regulate how much heat they're absorbing from below, particularly if they're moving out of shade at midday into the sun to top up on basking. I'd be quite surprised if Australian desert lizard behaviour is totally and completely different to North American desert lizard behaviour.

Of course, I've *also *seen leopard geckos basking when their (overhead!) light/heat source is switched on in the morning.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Your quite right, but from a biochemical view point my previous post is basic, but pretty spot on. I was quite vague in details as I didn't want to complicate or confuse anyone.

As for the 'hot hot hot walk' (lol), I think I read somewhere that temps top well over 165f surface temp, and the reaction of the lizard is more failure of the reflective heat protective scales and the deeper nerves becoming aware of the immense temps, other then heat receptors alerting the host to regulate. 


Kris




Ssthisto said:


> I might be a silly, silly sausage, but...
> 
> The heat from a basking rock will absolutely still travel upwards into an animal that is cooler than the rock is, whether or not the animal has receptors to tell how hot that rock is. The beardie WILL be absorbing heat from below if they're basking on a rock that has a higher temperature than they do - it's basic physics.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeDigweed (Aug 7, 2011)

just another quick one, how high up the back wall should my uvb be? I was at a shop today and they recomended it was near the floor about 3-4 inches?


----------



## ectothermic (Jun 24, 2011)

some people recommend central on rear wall, but out of reach of dragon.

this all depends on penetration of UVB tube - correctly sized Arcadia 12% or repti-sun 10.0 tubes positioned centrally on roof of wooden viv should be ok.

I use repti-glo tubes which are reported to penetrate 20 inches ie. as long as dragon can get within 20 inches of tube location it is ok

remember UVB tubes need replacing every 6 months - I write install date on mine in permanent pen so I don't forget to change...


----------



## ectothermic (Jun 24, 2011)

a reflector behind the UVB tube is a good idea also :2thumb:


----------



## ectothermic (Jun 24, 2011)

Ssthisto said:


> I might be a silly, silly sausage, but...
> 
> The heat from a basking rock will absolutely still travel upwards


yes, this would mimic natural thermoregulation as when the sun would heat natural stone in natural environment.

Heat mats if malfunction have the potential to get v.hot - remember there is no dimming function etc with mats they are either on fully or off stats only turn on or off when set temp is reached


----------



## LeeDigweed (Aug 7, 2011)

I use repti glo about 15 inch up the back wall with climbing log in front. Will look in to reflector thank you


----------



## ectothermic (Jun 24, 2011)

LeeDigweed said:


> I use repti glo about 15 inch up the back wall with climbing log in front. Will look in to reflector thank you


sounds good to me - think reflectors should be somewhere in the region of £15 (but depends on what size you need) if that is any help


----------



## CommonBOA (Dec 12, 2008)

ectothermic said:


> some people recommend central on rear wall, but out of reach of dragon.
> 
> this all depends on penetration of UVB tube - correctly sized Arcadia 12% or repti-sun 10.0 tubes positioned centrally on roof of wooden viv should be ok.
> 
> ...



If im right in thinking the Arcadia 12% will last 12 months: victory:

Cheers

Lee


----------

